# Easton, PA Large site Heavy Equipment needed



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

We have a large site 1 million sqft +/- and need some size-able equipment to maintain it for the season. Anyone interested? If not can I get a number for a company that might be?


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

What kind & how much equipment are you looking for.


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you cant find any one on here try Lehigh Valley Site contractors. There a local excavation company the have the lehigh valley mall contract.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Covered it today thanks for the responses


----------

